# How did you overcome?



## LucieLoo12 (Feb 15, 2012)

I got this idea from sidney when she posted in a thread about how we should share what and how we overcame different areas in our lifes. I think that a great idea!


So ladies let share testimonies about overcoming. Lets share our struggles we have gone through and how we were able to overcome and how did we know we was delievered from it. It doesn't matter how big or small you may think it is. SHARE!!!


----------



## LucieLoo12 (Feb 15, 2012)

I'll go first 

Well one of my struggles was depression. I suffered from it since a child. I would withdraw myself from people on a monthly basis and go into a state of depression. Even after I came into God, I noticed it will still come upon me. Well I first had to acknowledge I had a problem with it, and then I began to surround myself with positive people and I began to saturate myself in the word of God. I began to look up scriptures about how God felt about me and I began to read those scriptures and over again. So when the devil would bring depression upon me, I would recite these scriptures to remind myself of what God thought about me. Then I began to focus on the positive things in my life and not the negative. Then slowly but surely the depression left. The enemy still tries to bring it upon me, but I know I've been delievered. So I do little praise or shout on the devil neck when he tries to bring it up again. 


I knew I was delivered when depression would try to come, I would get angry at it, and the thought of being pitiful or depressed doesnt appeal to me at all.But I am striving to constantly to stay in the peace and joy of God


----------



## loolalooh (Feb 15, 2012)

....................


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Feb 15, 2012)

loolalooh thank you for being candid, it's what someone needs to hear that you can overcome with Christ...


I had similar struggles, in my preteens I found a S&M magazine, so I was introduced to pornography and masturbation at a very early age, I always knew what I was doing  was wrong because there was always guilt attached to it and this was long before I got saved... 

Now more than 30 years later I will sometimes get a very vivid flash back, and before I go off in my mind on a bunny trail I will immediately pull the thought down... one of the scriptures that I find most effective is: 

2Cor 10:5 Casting down imaginations, and every high thing that exalteth itself against the knowledge of God, and bringing into captivity every thought to the obedience of Christ;

Sexual sins are some of the worse imo cause they really do have a way of affecting both the body and mind and it calls for maintenance so I'm also careful of what I watch and listen to it is very important and instrumental in keeping me on the right track...


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Feb 15, 2012)

side note: IMO people who have been involved in sexual molestation (I was also molested), pornography masturbation or anything sexual are often highly sexual or sexually sensitive it takes prayer, faith, renouncing, declaring, and more prayer to keep you on the straight and narrow and keep your bodies and mind under subjection and obedience of Christ...


----------



## loolalooh (Feb 15, 2012)

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> side note: IMO people who have been involved in sexual molestation (I was also molested), pornography masturbation or anything sexual are often highly sexual or sexually sensitive it takes prayer, faith, renouncing, declaring, and more prayer to keep you on the straight and narrow and keep your bodies and mind under subjection and obedience of Christ...



This is very true.  The flesh is strong, but it takes Christ to beat out the flesh.


----------



## crlsweetie912 (Feb 15, 2012)

Thank you ladies for sharing your stories...


----------



## Laela (Feb 15, 2012)

HealthyHair, I could've written this... 

porn, lasciviousness and masturbation... (astrology, etc) I have overcome those sins by the power of the Holy Spirit. Can't fight those battles of our own will, we must surrender to the Holy Spirit. For me as well, it started at a young age and today those things are a stench in my nostrils because it dishonors God.   It doesn't matter what our weaknessnes are or how low we think we can go, the Blood of Jesus is able to clean us up. The woman at the well was whom I identified with in the Bible. Home girl was thirsty..for men's attentions, lust is insatiable ..whatever her weaknesses were, she was always dry and thirsty and wanted more. 

Jesus came along... promised her Living Waters so that she thirsted no more. It was spiritual rebirth and restoration that took place when He met her. All He told her is to "Go, and sin no more."

On the cross, Jesus was thirsty as He took on our sins, suffering both physically and spiritually. To believe Jesus Christ cannot or is not able to heal or restore us from any sinful situation is to believe He died in vain and we crucify Him all over again.

Coincidentally loolalooh, I was going to post earlier in your other thread  about not allowing the devil to remind us of where we've been and that when 'regrets' tries to creep in....CAST DOWN that thought with the Word of God and remind the devil of your identity in Christ.. 

I didn't write the post.. but here is HealthyHair posting the same Scripture. 









Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> I had similar struggles, in my preteens I found a S&M magazine, so I was introduced to pornography and masturbation at a very early age, I always knew what I was doing  was wrong because there was always guilt attached to it and this was long before I got saved...
> 
> Now more than 30 years later I will sometimes get a very vivid flash back, and before I go off in my mind on a bunny trail I will immediately pull the thought down... one of the scriptures that I find most effective is:
> 
> ...


----------



## LoveisYou (Feb 15, 2012)

verbal abuse: prayers, constant prayers by and for me. The Holy Spirit came in and renewed me. He showed me that I am fearfully and wonderfully made, that I am His handiwork. My pastor also prayed with me to renounce all negative words that were spoken over my life. Let me tell you ladies, it's only by the grace of God. I feel like crying just typing this, I have had so many obstacles come my way,sooooo many and when I said God removed them! In ways only He can do!!!!!! Man I could write a book. 

Praise Him!!!!


----------



## sidney (Feb 15, 2012)

poof poof poof poof


----------



## sidney (Feb 15, 2012)

^^^Lord, why can I never just type a paragraph like normal people!  Why does everything turn into a thread, smh!  You ladies are awesome!!!!  Let God be glorified!  He is a deliverer!


----------



## LifeafterLHCF (Feb 15, 2012)

Please don't quote.

I know I may be in a minority opinion but I don't believe anyone can overcome totally however my reason for this thought is it will always be a part of you but you will be able to manage it.

Now for what I believe I have improved/overcome is my attempts at self-destruction(suicide).I have tried so many times starting back in 9th grade.I have done many things to die.I have taken a many sharp knives,pills,and also really crazy behavior such as selling myself and getting into cars with many foreign men.I didn't care if I died,that meant I wouldn't have to continue merely existing as a poor fat black female.

Now as things are rough in my life I notice this phase of life would mean I would be plotting to destroy.It would be awesome bc no one could stop me now as I live alone.However I know it wouldn't work.Over 40 attempts and not a one has worked.My last in Feb 2010 Feb 20 to be exact was my worst attempt that really left a mark on my life.

Now I just wade through the pain and agony of living.I don't believe my life was meant for the sunshine some experience.I see life as something to help others with not to enjoy for my self anyway.I can understand those who struggle sexually as well.Many of times I wondered if I was lesbian and just desired male attention bc its what a christian woman is suppose to desire.However that also has been something I have to to face and overcome so to speak as I know it's nothing but a deeper issue of lack in areas of my life.

I'm very surprised by some of you for sharing.The ones Im surprised by due to past post that seem so aloof with things.Its actually refreshing to know some do go through some real raw issues and God has been able to work in you to make you a even better vessel.


----------



## LucieLoo12 (Feb 16, 2012)

GoddessMaker


Well you can be completely delievered. The bible says you shall know the truth and the truth shall make you free. 


*John 8:36*
If the Son therefore shall make you free, ye shall be free indeed.


Indeed means without a doubt and with certainty.


----------



## LucieLoo12 (Feb 16, 2012)

sidney 


You was preaching! God is bringing me to that place. Making no reservations for nothing, but just seeking only His will for my life. Thank you for that testimony! It made me examine myself. 




sidney said:


> ^^^Lord, why can I never just type a paragraph like normal people! Why does everything turn into a thread, smh! You ladies are awesome!!!! Let God be glorified! He is a deliverer!


----------



## LifeafterLHCF (Feb 16, 2012)

Alicialynn86 I mean on a literal sense.I know spiritually we are suppose to be free but literally I believe some things will always be with us.Like a alcoholic even though he or she may be delivered its probable not best for them to hit the bar scene often or at all..but we can be free of the guilt and mental turmoil that surrounds our afflictions.


----------



## Laela (Feb 16, 2012)

Being delivered from anything only can come when we are ready ...just sharing this oldie but goodie:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e7OosWPrQoY


----------



## LucieLoo12 (Feb 16, 2012)

@goddess Maker

Of course when God has delivered us from something we should not entangle ourselves with those things nor put ourselves in compromising positions.

But with the example of the alcoholic. Yes he may at one point in time been bound by it, but he may avoid the bars not because he is afraid he will fall, but because its not even in his heart to go anymore.

Its somethings I use to lovvvee doing, but since God has delivered me those very thing I love, I now despise them because God has changed my heart. 

When God delievers you, He dont do it half-way. He dont only take away the action, but He takes it out your heart.


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower (Feb 16, 2012)

I just recently got over one of the biggest trials of my life. I was afraid of people and became agoraphobic. I would do nothing but stay in my room and seclude myself from everyone including the people I lived with. Well I tried to kill myself for the last and final time in oct. I died for a few seconds and was rushed to the hospital. While I was still in trouble I hallucinated, and in my hallucination There was a place I went too and souls were trying to replace my body. I had to choose myself and did. 

From there things changed for me immencely. I got back in touch with god and he has been wiping my fear from me left and right. Now I am able to be around family and will be going to NY very soon to celebrate with family and friends. Now I always keep god first. Almost dying helped me live. Now I'm living a life I could have only dreamt of before.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Feb 16, 2012)

@gm

well I kept telling you that we go through trials too but I'm not sure you beleived me...lol

anyway who was being aloof  you don't want to hear my story , I'm excited about what the Lord has done and what he continues to do but timing is everything I don't share cause I can but when I'm lead to...God has brought me from a mighty might long way and I choose to be chosen there is no turning back for me...


----------



## LifeafterLHCF (Feb 16, 2012)

BronxJazzy you had me about to break down at pep boys this morning.I was reading this while waiting for my tire to be repaired as it was on flat this morning as I was on my way out..I know your battle so to see this who it sent me over..Im happy your here and figthing.


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower (Feb 16, 2012)

Thanks goddessmaker. Its like I'm a new person. For 6 yrs I was in total seclusion. I mean total. I wasn't even able to go downstairs to get my own food. Just paralyzed in fear. But today. I went to the store with my mother and neice. I know it doesnt sound like much but it means alot to me. To see where I've come from and where I am now. Its a miracle. Honestly I still can't believe what I'm doing. I made it. After all these years I've finally made it and I have god to thank.


----------



## sidney (Feb 17, 2012)

Awesome Alicialynn86, lets pray that uses the testimonies shared here to change lives.  
I pray that God blesses each of you because you considered others better than yourselves when you posted it!  This is love!  I pray that someone will be set free because of  your testimonies.  The lord is mighty to save.  Zeph. 3:17.


----------



## nerdography (Feb 17, 2012)

Please doesn't quote this.

All of my struggles stem from loneliness.

When I was eight I found out I was adopted. I didn't react outwardly, but deep down I thought I was worthless because my biological parents didn't want me. And while I've grown to love my adoptive parents I felt neglected as a child because I didn't receive that type of affection that I wanted. I would see my friends and I would see movies of parents kissing and cuddling their children. And I was raised in a family that didn't touch.

One the other hand in school I was picked on non-stop by my peers and the teachers. The teachers would call me stupid in front of the class and the kids would call me fat and stupid. There were two moments that hurt me the most. One was in art class. We had to draw a picture and you had to guess what it was. So, I drew a picture of a toilet and paper and the answer was toiler paper. This boy, drew a picture of someone who was overweight and a sewing needle and the answer was fatso and my name was in parentheses. The other was Valentine's Day and we would exchange Valentine's Day cards. And I would hand one out to everyone with candy attached, because by then I had become a people pleaser because I just wanted someone to acknowledge that I existed, but I never got any cards. So, one year a girl gave me a card and I was so excited. I opened it and on the back it read 'Roses are red, Violets are blue, I think you're fat and ugly and I hope you die too.' And I looked up and the entire class was laughing at me and the teacher didn't do anything. I remember going home and eating and I felt so much better. And that started the pattern of eating every time I felt bad about myself, because I wouldn't allow myself to cry.

All that happened in elementary school. By the time I got to middle school I started to develop, I had breast and a butt and the other girls didn't. And at that age boy are going into puberty and they started grabbing on me. I didn't like it because I felt violated, but at the same time I felt validated because people were paying attention to me. So, I just let them grab on me because I loved the attention I was getting. And during that time I developed depression. And that's around the time that I started masturbating and reading and writing erotica. I would developed these elaborate fantasies of men who loved me and they would make me feel so special.

When I got in high school I wanted a boyfriend like everyone else. And people would tell me you have a pretty face, but you're fat, and no one wants a fatty as a girlfriend. And that started the cycle of binging, purging, and restriction. And after a while I withdrew from everyone. I was mad at God. I would constantly ask Him why He hated me so much. I asked Him is He was amused by my suffering. And I remember praying and asking Him to kill me. I figured what's the point of living if no one wants me here. I remember one day asking my mother why she never told me she loved me. And her response was the world doesn't revolved around you. Soon after I met two girls who practice witchcraft. And so I started practicing witchcraft too. Not because, I believed it, but because I finally had people who acknowledged me. At the same time I was still going to church because I was hoping that He would do something to let me know it would be okay and He never did. Then I started questioning if He even existed.

When I got to college I thought that I could start over. No one knew who I was and I could create a new persona. I ended up with a roommate that I didn't care for but, she introduced me to porn. She watched a lot of lesbian porn. I wasn't interested in seeing two women have sex, so I went online to see if I could find something that I liked. I found certain actors that I liked and I would search for everything that those actors had been in. And I would watch these moves and I would pretend that I was the female and he was my husband and we had this fabulous life. But, I still felt lonely and rejected and worthless. And the porn that I was watching wasn't doing the job anymore. And so the porn I watched got more and more raunchy. 

My junior year I ended up having a roommate that was newly saved. At that time I had stopped going to church because I never felt moved by songs or the word. And she would tell me I was going to hell because I didn't attend church regularly like a good Christian should. I ended up resenting her and ignoring her all together.

One day I was flipping though the channels and came across Joel Osteen. I watched his sermon and I liked how he delivered the message. And I started looking forward to watching his sermon every Sunday. And then he released a book called 'Your Best Life Now.' I read it and the one thing that stood out to me was when he said that we need to realize that we are worthy of God's love, even if man has rejected us He hasn't. And he suggested that we get up each morning and tell ourselves that we are worthy of God's love and blessing. And after a week of doing that people started treating me differently and I felt better about myself. That lasted for three months and sadly I fell back into depression and started doing the things that I was doing before.

I eventually started going back to church. And every time I went I felt guilty. I would go home and delete my porn collection. Then I would regret deleting it and I would spend hours re-downloading everything. At the time I didn't realize that was the Holy Spirit telling me that they were not happy with what I was doing. But, that cycle went on for a while. I eventually deleted everything and prayed that I wouldn't watch anymore porn. I've had slip ups and ever so often if I'm tired and worn down the devil with slip vivid images of the porn I used to watch into my mind. But, I reject them immediately. 

I no longer suffer from depression, I still have days were I feel lonely. But, I tell myself that God loves me, even if humanity doesn't. I also read Joyce Meyer "Battlefield on the Mind.' And that explained further how the devil will try to sneak in through openings if we leave them. 

I stopped bending over backwards so people would like me. I voice my opinion, I don't let people tell me who I am. And now when I wake up in the morning I thank God for waking me up, because that mean He's given me another chance. I think that we can be healed completely. I'm working on it. 

One thing I can say is that gigantic void that use to be in my spirit has shrunk. It still there someone what, but it's small enough that it doesn't hurt my heart like it use too. There were nights were I would be asleep and my soul would cry, I would wake up crying. I was plagued with nightmares and sleep paralysis from elementary school up through college. One of the best moments that I had on my journey was a couple weeks ago. I woke up laughing.


----------



## sidney (Feb 17, 2012)

Just happened to turn to this last night.  I John 1 says that we declare to you eternal life that waas manifested to us...that you also have fellowship with us.  His love and saving power is available to you too!  Ladies, you testimonies demonstrate his great power to save and change.  His love for you and his ability to continue his work in in you which is available to all men.  You ladies demonstrate his love .  Its not just stories its saving power and grace.  For he loved us while we were YET sinners! Romans 5:6!  He did not die for the righteous but sinners.  I am so inspired by the great  love and faithfulness you ladies have shared which futher testifies to the GREAT love he has placed in you..  Lets overcome him with the blood of the lamb and the word of our testimony Rev. 12:11.  Are there more?  You may not be able to share as much as others but what may be only a stone to you can defeat a Goliath in someones life.  Give according to what you can in in yourheart.  God loveth a cheerful giver!  2 Cor 9:7.


----------



## BostonMaria (Feb 18, 2012)

Your testimonies have moved me to the core.  All I can say is God is good.


----------



## kila82 (Feb 19, 2012)

BostonMaria said:
			
		

> Your testimonies have moved me to the core.  All I can say is God is good.



I agree!!! I really like this forum! I didn't even realize it was here at first and was kind of scared to post (there is still so much work to be done in my spiritual walk *sigh*) but this thread along with so many others have really inspired me and have helped rekindle my fire. Thank u all for sharing and showing that there is truly NOTHING to hard for God


----------



## sidney (Feb 19, 2012)

^^ We are all pressing toward the mark.  Keep pressing kila.  Glad this thread blessed you to rekindle!  Bumping for more testimonies.  Lets keep praying ladies!


----------



## crlsweetie912 (Feb 20, 2012)

I overcame years of abuse and neglect.  I grew up with parents who both used drugs and alcohol.  That was their priority, not my sister and I.  My mom used to give us a few dollars, sometimes daily, sometimes weekly and that's what we had to eat with.  My dad, when he did come home would bring all this food an eat all of it and we could have the scraps when he was done.  When my grandmother could, she would take us.  That was the only normal life we had.
It got so bad that around the time we were about 6, she had us full time.  We were supposed to go home to my parents on he weekends, but they never wanted us to come.  We didn't have money for clothes so we shopped at be thrift store, and got teased.  It got to the point that I would vomit on the way to school I was so afraid of what the kids would do to me that day.
During the summers we would be with my parents, and my moms friends mother watched us during the day.  We were abused by her son.  I don't remember a lot of it, but what I do remember was horrific.  It got to the point where I wouldn't go in the house, just sit outside all day and not eat or go to the bathroom.
By highschool we were back with my parents full time.  I had a teacher who dragged me into the closet and kissed me on multiple occasions.....I would join every club possible to stay at school so I didn't have to go home.  (That says a lot that abuse at school was better than what was going on at home)
I didn't really get to "know" God until my last son was born.  My pastor now is a true man of God and his teachings showed me I was worthy of love, and that I couldn't overcome by myself.  And that I didn't have to be perfect for God to love me.  That I could bring all my mess, sorrowz and past to Him and lay it at His feet.  That I didn't have to carry it around with me.  Life with Him is the only way I survived.

I typed this a million times and erased it.  But our trials are not just for us to learn how good God is.  They are to help our brothers and sisters in Christ.  Anyone who judges me...oh well.......


----------



## sweetvi (Feb 20, 2012)

^^^^ wow..thank you!  you do not realize how many people (including me) whom you have touched


----------



## LoveisYou (Feb 20, 2012)

Crlsweetie - thank you so myth for sharing, I can relate to some of what you wrote and I commend you for having the courage to share your testimony with us. God really loves you, know that! He is restoring all the years the locusts has stolen. What the devil meant for evil God is using for good.


----------



## sidney (Mar 2, 2012)

Alicialynn86, revive this thread girly!  Lord, we have a holy expectation for you use the precious testimonies shared here.  We thank you in advance!


----------



## sidney (Mar 14, 2012)

Zephaniah 3:17 The LORD your God is with you, *he is mighty to save*. He will take great delight in you, he will quiet you with his love, he will rejoice over you with singing.

Lord you are mighty to save.  We have an expectation of more from you!


----------



## LucieLoo12 (Mar 15, 2012)

Has anyone ever overcame learning to trust people and letting them in??


I find myself needing help with his!! Thanks


----------



## Rainbow Dash (Mar 15, 2012)

Alicialynn86 said:


> Has anyone ever overcame learning to trust people and letting them in??
> 
> 
> I find myself needing help with his!! Thanks


 

Good question..

For me, I have learned and am learning, to pray and ask God to give me the friendships that he has for me and He answers. 

I will not give just anyone access to my life. After going through some things in the past. I just cannot. Even folks that were Christians did some terrible things behind my back. So I think you have to trust the right people and not everyone. 

The scriptures that comes to mind is "Be wise as serpents but harmless as doves."  To me this means to use wisdom in everything and with everyone. Ask God. Not looking for wrong or being suspicious, because you can find fault in anyone.


----------

